# 1990 SOHC TPS Wiring?



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a broken plug with 2 yellow wires. I got another plug with 3 wires-2 yellow and a green/black wire. But my harness only has 2 yellow wires coming into it.

I have a 5 speed manual. Do I need 3 wires? There is a green/black in the harness but it goes to the sensor along with a black and a white wire--total 3.

If you need to see a photo.......I can post one.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are two harness connectors to the TPS assembly:
- Two wire connector for the "throttle valve switch".
- Three wire connector for the "throttle sensor".

You probably got the wrong plug.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*TPS*

I got the plug that faces the inside of the car and the pins face the front of the car.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*View the image here*

You can see the image here

http://i39.tinypic.com/122m9gg.jpg


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That particular plug is for the "throttle valve switch" which uses only two pins; the third pin is unused. Trace the two yellow wires to their respective pins and wire up the new plug respectively.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*TVS*



rogoman said:


> That particular plug is for the "throttle valve switch" which uses only two pins; the third pin is unused. Trace the two yellow wires to their respective pins and wire up the new plug respectively.


Thanks............


----------

